# Hot Spots??



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Over the last week or so I've noticed that Ari smells more yeasty than normal....GAH So I check him over a few days ago and I find a round spot near his hip bone that's scabbed and dry. I started putting coconut oil on it and two days later it starts to ooze and yesterday the scab is off and looking even worse. To top it off I find another spot he's been licking at on his front leg, and both elbows are dry flaky and irritated! What the heck?

Here's the spot on his hip








The one on his front leg








It's hard to see but here's the outside of the elbow








I took the pics when he was nice and wet after the beach. Makes it easier to part the hair and take photos. So are these hotspots? And how should I treat them?
The only thing different is the humidity and all the rain we've been having


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

The one looks like a hot spot..



 
[*] *front leg*

Started by malluver1005‎, 10-21-2010 08:00 PM 1 2

Replies: 11 
Views: 665 
 Last Post: 10-25-2010 02:43 PM by Cruiser  
Forum:


 

Started by Love my lab‎, 05-14-2011 04:10 PM 





 
More came through then I was hoping but here is some earlier threads on hot spots...


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks Whiteleo, I'll have a look through the threads.


----------

